# CALLAO



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

La céntrica avenida Sáenz Peña










El de la izquierda es el edificio más alto de la provincia constitucional










Panorámica chalaca, con el Real Felipe en primer plano










Vista aérea del malecón y la playa










Una de las características playas de piedra del Callao




















Espectacular panorámica de la costa










Vistas del tradicional distrito de La Punta, rodeado de mar por tres lados






























El bello malecón chalaco










Hospital Daniel A. Carrión










Edificio en el malecón de La Punta










Edificio en los alrededores de la plaza principal de La Punta










El edificio de Aduanas, a la derecha, es uno de los más altos del Callao. 
El de la izquierda es el Instituto del Mar (IMARPE).










Real Felipe


----------



## alibiza_1014 (Jun 12, 2005)

Esa foto del Castillo Real Felipe, Increible!! linda.. la deben de poner en el poster oficial del Callao


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2005)

Callao una belleza más que posee el Perú


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que hermosura mi puerto!!! Que emocion!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonito se ve el Callao en esas fotos, pero hay que reconocer que la mayor parte del llauca es monse, son como los barrios perifericos de Lima...
Pero las fotos excelentes...


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

La Punta y el centro del Callao es lo mejor del puerto, entre sus barrios residenciales, pues los de Bellavista y algunos de la Perla son bonitos, luego en Ventanilla se han hecho varios complejos habitacionales que le han cambiado la cara al distrito...


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

Filter said:


> Callao una belleza más que posee el Perú


wow esa foto esta impresionante


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Tienes razon, me imagino un gran Skyline en esa zona, se veria espectacular...


----------



## JT 69 (Apr 11, 2005)

Escudo del Callao









Torreon Real Felipe









Museo Abtao.









Isla San Lorenzo









Balcones Callao









Callao antiguo



























Plaza Grau




































Puerto
















Central Termica Ventanilla / pto.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

en algunas imagenes a nivel 0 m, de lejos se le ve un bajito skyline, esta bacan el puerto


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Que linda se ve La Punta. Le agrega mucha belleza al Callao.


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

El Obelisco y Santa Marina










Santa Marina y avenida Republica de Panama










Plaza Bolognesi










El Pasaje Ronald


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que bonita fotos, uno de estos dia me doy un salto por el callao...


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

q bonito està el callao lo ha mejorado mucho :cheers:


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

ahora que me acuerdo elcallao esta aca en lima... que simpatico es el callao


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

Sipirilin, la ciudad vecina.


----------



## walymr (Nov 14, 2005)

El Bajopontino said:


> Que bonita fotos, uno de estos dia me doy un salto por el callao...


tienes que ir con tu mancha, por si acaso.


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

jwaoo..ese pasaje esta vergon...de mieeeedo mahe!! pijudisimo


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

Q bonito se ve el Callao, es lo máximo !!!! Excelentes fotos


----------



## Vane de Rosas (May 8, 2005)

LiquidDreams15 said:


> ahora que me acuerdo elcallao esta aca en lima... que simpatico es el callao



LIQUID!!!!!!! Q CLASE DE POST ES ESTE???????????????????????


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

liquid..pasa el porro.....yo se que en cajamarca la cosa anda bien....me conto un amigo con el que hago el business por aqui.....bajos aranceles..esa es la clave..y que estas cultivando eh? dale..suelta la info...es malo fumar el producto...despues no tienes nada en inventario...ya me paso


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

creo que la perla tambien pertenece a la provincia del callao (posteen fotos pues) el nuevo palacio municipal de la perla no lo he visto


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

hey liquid una cosa el callao no esta en lima!!!! esta a un paso de lima si!!!


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

La Perla es Chalaca, al igual que Bellavista, LA PUNTA (porque un forista por ahi puso que cuando esta en LIMA vive en La Punta...:weirdo, Ventanilla, La Legua, y por supuesto el Cercado Callao.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

La Punta, corazón !!!!!!

adoro, mi distrito !!!!! , pero tengo que reconocer que cada vez, lo veo más feo :S


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Chalaco said:


> La Perla es Chalaca, al igual que Bellavista, LA PUNTA (porque un forista por ahi puso que cuando esta en LIMA vive en La Punta...:weirdo, Ventanilla, La Legua, y por supuesto el Cercado Callao.


Ese sitio huele horrible


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

como no va a oler horrible con toda la mugre que tira el contaminado rio rimac y las cloacas que descargan el agua sucia al mar derechito. Desde el malecon de la perla se podia ver el agua marron que rodea las orillas del callao, en cambio las cosas se veian mejor hacia barranco y miraflores, al menos parecia agua azul................


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Como quisiera algún día ver un Skyline en La Punta.


----------



## incaSC (Jul 17, 2005)

Pienso lo mismo


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)




----------



## lucho (Feb 25, 2005)

que buenas fotos del callao!


----------



## francis2064 (Nov 4, 2005)

y La Perla???????? porfavor posteen fotos para poder ver mi perla querida


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Playita de piedra en la punta de La Punta. Al fondo se ve parte de la Escuela Naval.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

El real felipe




























---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

la "Mátrix" jajajaja... ahi, me confirmé 









y aqui, estudiaba, xa mi 1ra comunión.


----------



## gotland (Sep 29, 2005)

uno de mis lugares preferidos, la plaza Grau, en las tardes, lo maximo.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*SUPER PANORAMICA*








Esta foto fue posteada hace un tiempo por un forista argentino. Es realmente espectacular, no creen?


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

R.Felipe


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Pedro esa panorámica es excelente! se ve toda La Punta, la Perla y parte del puerto, bravazo! Pacolam la foto del Real Falipe tambièn es muy bonita, sobre todo porque el dìa estaba soleado


----------



## nicolaselguera77 (Aug 25, 2005)

me uno a francis2064..........pongan fotos de La Perla....................................!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bratzo (Jun 11, 2003)

la posteo jalon no?...maldito sea..siempre tiene fotos excelentes....


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Me gustó la panoramica.


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)




----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

que bacán!!


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

wow !!! que hermosos edificios, lucen muy bien en esas fotos y al detalle !!!!


----------



## UnChew (Nov 26, 2005)

Alaaa me han dado ganas de ir al Real Felipe que no conozcoooooo!!! Esa foto parece el pentágono... TENGO Q IR!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Yo tampoco nunca he entrado al Real Felipe.


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Bonitas fotos, Liquid!


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Que chevereeee hasta vi mi casa.....


----------



## Dodiperu (Nov 20, 2005)

*La Punta es geogràficamente una maravilla*

Voy a sacar pica un poco :
En Lima no tienen un lugar como La Punta que geogràficamente por donde se la mire,es sencillamente sensacional.. Me apena si,que no le saquen el jugo al ùltimo tramo del Rimac con la desembocadura en el Pacìfico,un lindo paseo... el Aeropuerto que es un orgullo chalaco !!!.. y las avenidas Colòn y Buenos Aires que tienen unas mansiones "porteñas" preciosas,maravillosas...muy descuidadas pero si las arreglan,fàcilmente podrìan ser las avenidas màs elegantes de todo el conjunto Lima-Callao. El Real Felipe que es todo un sìmbolo ... y el puerto...puerto en estado puro..con pelicanos,gaviotas,olor de harina de pescado,bolicheras por doquier.... rateros,prostitutas,bares de mala muerte,callejoncitos.. PUERTO CON MAYÙSCULAS !!!!... VIVA CALLAO !!!..vale un buen Chim Pùm !!!!
Dodi 
http://dodiperu.miblog.com 

pd : ahhhh ...y lo mejor del fùtbol peruano : EL SPORT BOYS !!!!!


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

Este es el edificio más alto de la provincia constitucional









Y ésta es una vista de la zona de Chucuito


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Es pequeño y encima feo.


----------



## JUANCHO (Nov 4, 2005)

Ni siquiera está terminado, característica emblemática de las construcciones peruanas.


----------

